# Tex Gal Plants



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

This is an update on the cuttings I received from Tex Gal on 5/6/11. The Hygrophila pinnatifida are growing tall and bushy, and sending out lateral shoots. The Nymphaea lotus has doubled in size.

The Rotala butterfly and R. japan are growing slowly but look healthy, even the Elatine triandra is sending up tiny new leaves.

The Limnophila aromatica has really taken off. I was going to take some cuttings to plant in front of them, a la Dutch, but decided it might be too soon and will wait until their root systems are larger.

These are growing under T5 HO lighting in a 46 gal. tank with Eco-Complete substrate in back and CaribSea Torpedo Beach in front. I just got an Elite Mini Hagan underwater filter, and will try Niko’s DIY CO2 method next week. 

Thanks again for sharing these great cuttings.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You're welcome! Glad they are doing well for you!


----------

